# Anyone else miss the old soundtrack



## ThatACfan (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the wild world and city folk soundtrack especial the main title theme that was literally my favorite I think they should have at least kept the main theme in new leaf. this one if you forgot


----------



## Poppyann (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, I agree. I loved the soundtracks to Wild World and CF. Contemplating playing either of those again actually.


----------



## Mcow (Nov 15, 2013)

It's relaxing music but yeah i would miss it if i had the other game


----------



## beffa (Nov 15, 2013)

I love all the new music in New Leaf. Plus, it wouldn't be 'turning over a new leaf' if there was old music…*badum tsSsSs*

Kidding. The title old music was awesome. I do love the NL soundtrack a little more though.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 15, 2013)

This music is... my childhood ;-; (or you know when I was like 8..)

Tbh I hate the music in NL, like the grapics are better but the music is just bad, and the characters have less flavor. Thanks for bringing back memories though


----------



## sapphpie (Nov 15, 2013)

I miss the music in the original AC. ;(


----------



## ACking (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the music from NL but if I had to switch to a AC previous game's music it would be the original...


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 16, 2013)

I really miss the old AC soundtracks


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 16, 2013)

I prefer GC mainly (albeit Wild World was my first game) because the majority of it sticks with me and 5PM, 1PM, 8AM, 7AM and of course, 2AM are memorable, but I love WW; especially the main theme


----------



## meo (Nov 16, 2013)

I really miss the GC soundtrack and some of the WW. I've never played CF.
New Leaf's soundtrack I really can't stand. Majority of the time playing I find myself just
muting it all unless I'm fishing.


----------



## Touko (Nov 16, 2013)

I miss the WW and CF 3pm, 5pm, 2am and 3am. But other than that, I prefer NL's tracks.

It would be cool if you could choose the music you want.


----------



## Puddle (Nov 17, 2013)

Ahhh man! I loved City Folk's theme. GCN's theme also has a special place in my heart.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2013)

I hate how island-y the music is.


----------



## fl0ra (Nov 17, 2013)

i miss the GC soundtrack ):


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm with you on this one. They really should have kept the main title theme. It kind of... represents the game, in a way. It's so homely and calm, makes you think of a small town where everyone is happy and neighborly. New one just doesn't give you that feeling.

I also miss the 8 PM soundtrack for WW/CF. It was so beautiful to me, better than any K.K. song. I would just sit around at 7:50 and wait for it to come on. Then when the 9 PM track came on, I would miss the 8 PM one. It was my favorite song in the entire game. They could have at least remixed the old games' soundtracks to where you could recognize them in NL.


----------



## Caucas (Nov 20, 2013)

I miss it soo much! I think thats the only down full on new leaf tbh. This song reminds me of when i was young so much  catch myself smiling listening to it!


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 20, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> They could have at least remixed the old games' soundtracks to where you could recognize them in NL.



If I remember correctly the 5pm theme has a similar tune to another AC song.


----------



## ZaneTheBeast (Nov 20, 2013)

The songs in New Leaf re-use so many of the same instruments, such as the steel bongos.
I prefer GC music, especially the night/A.M tracks, they were so peaceful and fit the hour so well.


----------



## Kip (Nov 26, 2013)

I love Wild World/City Folk a lot cause they hold the most memories but i do like NL and the Original Soundtrack. There is no way I'd want them to reuse any of em though.


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

I prefer the WW/CF Sountrack, I don't like the NL Sountrack as much


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh my, yes I miss this so much.  I loved hearing that when turning on City Folk.


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like the GC sountrack that much

Edit: I like some of the soundtrack, just not all of it


----------



## Kip (Nov 27, 2013)

UchiCherry said:


> I don't like the GC sountrack that much



You might wanna run while you still can.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 28, 2013)

i miss that song :')


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

I miss an awful lot of GCN AC songs.

9PM and the rainy day song especially.


----------



## Anya (Dec 20, 2013)

I haven't played any of the older games, but yeah, the NL soundtrack gets kind of old... Especially when it sounds a little too similar to other game soundtracks. Everything else is great, but the music is kinda meh.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 24, 2013)

I miss the original much much much more I have to say.  Also wish I never would have made my town "Civilized" and left it as more of a forest like the original games for that extra charm ^_^ It just doesnt feel the same anymore...


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 25, 2013)

I really miss the old soundtracks...I remember waking up and playing Wild World all day <3  Now I can't live the nostalgia anymore, only in my mind, because I just can't become addicted again since New Leaf released. </3


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 25, 2013)

The WW title theme still kinda gets me.

However, I think the older games have better The Roost theme though. In NL it doesn't sound as relaxing as the WW/CF, because they changed the good ol' piano into acoustic guitar.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

I miss 8pm on Wild World the most.
I used to head-bop to it.


----------

